# Very Shy Cockatiel



## maddiek (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello! I have a question for anyone with experience training cockatiels?

In November (of last year) I adopted a cockatiel, he's very sweet and was only 1 year old at the time. his name is Fawkes..

It has been 5 months since I adopted him, and I can't get him used to perching on my hand. He is afraid of being picked up at all, and I have to pick him up sometimes anyways. 

I've had experience with other parrot breeds before, my quaker parrot passed away last year (I miss him very much) and he bonded with me very quickly.

I have tried millet spray, clicker training, reading the websites and books.. it is almost like poor little Fawkes has a phobia when it comes to hands.. 

He has free rein around my room, I open his door in the morning and leave it open so he can fly around if he likes. He is safe of course. And he climbs a lot, is happy in general - he loves to sing! I keep him company as much as I can, but even though he has warmed up to me a bit, he is still terrified of being picked up

does anyone have any advice? ideas? thanks very much


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You could try giving him a wing trim, this will make him more dependent on you for transportation. His feathers should grow out about the time he's used to your hands.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

How persistent were you with clicker training? 

Training through shaping takes TONS of time and patience. The idea is to take baby steps, and then progressively demand more and more from your cockatiel. 

Positive reinforcement also must be immediate so the bird knows what response it is being rewarded for.

Clicker training can take a super long time. But it is worth it and very effective.


----------

